# Photos from Marty's 2012



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are some photos from Friday and Saturday at Marty's . Great weather, lots of fun.
Embedded videos in Friday, not sure that will work, but hope so.

Regards

Jerry

Friday:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...6C8gIW4zAE#

Saturday:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...5d2umrKqXA#

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Jerry. .. tk's for the post..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Jerry! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Jerry.... Thanks so much for getting them done...

Fabulous...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos

I even recognized some of them peoples.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great sets of pics. 

Wished I was there:-(


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing the fun with those of us who couldn't join you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots, Jerry - and even one of you! Enjoy the road trip - we're off to Roger's next Sat.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Jerry, 

Thanks for the picture links. 

Who owns the UP Gas Turbine A, B loco in the video? 
Very nice. 

-Ted


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Those turbines belong to Bryan Smith. He built them from scratch.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pete

Great weekend, enjoy Roger's.

Jerry


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

FOr a little help

Pictures 1

Saturday


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great batch of pics and vids. Thanks. Later RJD


----------

